# Latest finished



## Molokai (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey guys, sorry for not posting but have been busy on other projects.
Here is the latest knife finished, Ats 34 steel with blue buckeye and some Ivory juma snake handle. Turquoise filled pins. Filework spine. C&c welcome.
Tom

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow Tom! Very impressive. #1 I like the juma. #2 I like the spacers but specifically the contrast of that thin white line. The purple buckeye rocks, the pins are unique and creative as hell. Your firework is always impressive and the black finish around the grind looks good and is new for you. (Epoxy finish?).
So all in all there is nothing I don't like about this knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 4, 2017)

I just carefully grinded the steel and left the black from HT. Didn't used any jigs, I always do free hand grinding.
Finish on the handle is Tru oil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2017)

That's cool! I love the color pop from the box elder, and your filework is always fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 4, 2017)

Like Scott says whats not to like. The Juma and turquoise pins are a great accent. Great looking knife Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2017)

Stunning work Tom, the color combos really work for me! Good to see you on, it's been a while. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice! very classy looking knife...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 4, 2017)

Good to see some of your work again Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2017)

Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 4, 2017)

I think it looks like CRAP! Please send it to me to dispose of this atrocity. Address will follow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 4, 2017)

simply amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 4, 2017)

Crazy gorgeous! Your knives are always beyond cool! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 7, 2017)

That is amazing! Especially love your filework, but everything about this knife is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 7, 2017)

Holy Cow! that is one hunk of Sweet knife I love the scheme and the filework, and the idea of filling the pins with crushed turquoise...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

